# Do cubes for the blind exist?



## Chrish (Jul 3, 2010)

I know there are cubes with different shapes on the stickers instead of colors. But are there any cubes that have shapes or little bumps (the kind blind people use to read)? Basically anything a person can feel and be able to make a distinction between the six different sides.

This is just a question whether they exist (in shops), not about quality or durability.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 3, 2010)

n obut it sounddds easi 2 mak


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 3, 2010)

There are lots of designs of Rubiks cubes for blind people. Heres one. And another


----------



## irontwig (Jul 3, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> n obut it sounddds easi 2 mak



Is that the Smirnoff talking?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 3, 2010)

No. But there are stickers. Check Cubesmith.


----------



## Winball (Jul 3, 2010)

I can only find stickers for colorblind on cubesmith.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2010)

The Rubiks Mirror can be solved for the blind.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> No. But there are stickers. Check Cubesmith.



Yeah...stickers aren't going to be too helpful for blind people.
And I find it funny that you say no, while someone two posts ahead of you found two examples.

I do remember seeing a cube with raised geometric shapes, but I can't find the link. I'll keep looking and post back here if I find it.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 3, 2010)

learn2google


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 3, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > No. But there are stickers. Check Cubesmith.
> ...


why not???


----------



## Ton (Jul 3, 2010)

Chrish said:


> I know there are cubes with different shapes on the stickers instead of colors. But are there any cubes that have shapes or little bumps (the kind blind people use to read)? Basically anything a person can feel and be able to make a distinction between the six different sides.
> 
> This is just a question whether they exist (in shops), not about quality or durability.



Yes , they exist since 1980 .... http://www.speedcubing.com/ton/collection/Rubik's%203x3x3%20Cubes%20variation/pages/Rubik's%20038%20Modification%20Blindmans%20cube%20with%20holes..htm

http://www.speedcubing.com/ton/collection/Rubik's%203x3x3%20Cubes%20variation/pages/Rubik's%20037%20Modification%20Blindmans%20cube%20with%20pins.htm


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 3, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > No. But there are stickers. Check Cubesmith.
> ...



lolwut?

By the way, the two examples were both stickers.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 3, 2010)

What people mean with "stickers aren't helpful" is that if the cube is just 1 type of sticker, only different colour etc etc.. 
You may have confused blind and COLOUR blind.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 3, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> What people mean with "stickers aren't helpful" is that if the cube is just 1 type of sticker, only different colour etc etc..
> You may have confused blind and COLOUR blind.



No I didn't.


----------



## Edward (Jul 3, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> M4rQu5 said:
> 
> 
> > What people mean with "stickers aren't helpful" is that if the cube is just 1 type of sticker, only different colour etc etc..
> ...



Then what was with the "lolwut?". That makes us assume you don't understand what he said >.>


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldn't call the things that are on all of the cubes shown so far stickers.


----------



## Edward (Jul 3, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't call the things that are on all of the cubes shown so far stickers.





irontwig said:


> learn2google


...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > M4rQu5 said:
> ...


Well, I said lolwut because he said stickers weren't going to help at all. Which makes no sense. I understood that they were talking about for the blind though.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


Uhm. I said explicitly, in that sentence...FOR BLIND PEOPLE.
Read, please.

And yeah, I wouldn't call what's on those cubes stickers. Tiles, maybe, but not stickers.
And the only related product that Cubesmith carries is stickers for the colourblind. Which also led us to assume you confused blind with colourblind.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 4, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


I recall seeing stickers for the blind on a website selling stickers a while ago, I must've thought it was Cubesmith. I'm done with this, there are stickers sold for blind people, there are cubes with stickers on it for blind people. The cube is not for the blind person, the stickers are. 

Sorry, person-first language is too cumbersome.


----------



## goatseforever (Jul 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Goddammit you guys.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Because... Blind people can't see.


----------



## Erdos (Jul 4, 2010)

Big shocker right there.


----------



## shelley (Jul 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I recall seeing stickers for the blind on a website selling stickers a while ago, I must've thought it was Cubesmith. I'm done with this, there are stickers sold for blind people, there are cubes with stickers on it for blind people. The cube is not for the blind person, the stickers are.
> 
> Sorry, person-first language is too cumbersome.



Hungarian cuber Oliver Nagy sells textured tiles with cutout shapes that you can differentiate by feel. I bought a set from him at Worlds but for the life of me I can't find them now. His site is http://www.rubikkocka.hu/pages/kockamatricaeng.htm and he ships worldwide.


----------

